# Looking to feature YA/NA writers on my website



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Now that I've built up a (small) fanbase, I want to expose my readers to other self-published YA and NA authors out there. I found little features on others' websites to be really helpful in getting the word out about my books, so I want to return the favor to other self-pubs. I run a Friday Author Feature each week (guess when?) with book covers, book summaries, and a brief interview--the form to complete if you're interested is here: http://www.theamymartin.com/friday-author-feature/

I have slots open from mid-October onward. I'm looking for YA/NA authors only, please--since that's what I write, the audience for my blog would be interested in those types of books.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, Amy. I have two NA titles coming up between October and November, I'll contact you as soon as the first goes live. Thanks for the opportunity to showcase our work.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd love to jump on that opp Amy.

I have 3 YAs.  My most recent is Electric, the sequel to Static.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Fill out your form! Thanks Amy.  I also have 3 YA titles. My 3rd title just released and my 4th is coming in Dec.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the interest--I look forward to putting your features together (and let me know if you have any questions about the website form). Feel free to share this information with any YA/NA authors you may know who are looking for some promo for their books.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just filled out the form. Thank you.  Let me know when it's live so I can post it all over.


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

This is very nice of you. Thanks!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Ooh! Awesome. I've signed up.

Thanks!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Amy. I applied for my book The Wrong Girl.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Would you be interested in YA fantasy?


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Just added mine.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Amy, just submitted the form


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Just submitted my first book on your form. I write YA/Urban Fantasy. Hope that's in your range.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I submitted my book- keep me in the loop thanks!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryan Sullivan said:


> Would you be interested in YA fantasy?


Absolutely!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

AmyMart said:


> Absolutely!


Great! I filled out the form and sent it along. Thanks!


----------



## sundaze (Sep 20, 2013)

Submitted. Thanks a bunch Amy!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Submitted mine. Thanks for doing this, Amy!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity! I filled out the form.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who's signed up so far--I have some work ahead of me!    When I schedule posts, I send the author an email with the date/time the post is scheduled to go live, so keep an eye out for that information (or feel free to message me here--I'm hoping to schedule a bunch of these this weekend, so feel free to contact me if you haven't heard from me by next week).


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity Amy!
Daniel


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Tuesday afternoon...

I sent the form in a few minutes ago.  I have 3 YA titles published as part of a time travel mystery series, a standalone NA and two books in a series that were intended to be straightforward adult suspense but have drawn a lot of attention in the NA arena because of the characters.

Hope to chat further soon...excited to join up with you.


----------



## CWSlater (Sep 26, 2013)

I signed up too. Thanks!


----------



## Rachel Macwhirter (May 29, 2013)

This is great! I've bookmarked it for December, when I finally get my first book out.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

I've started scheduling posts, and I always make sure to send an email with the date/time your post will go live. I hope to have everyone who's completed the form so far scheduled by early next week (fingers crossed), so keep an eye on your email. I schedule the posts in the order that I receive the forms on my email.

Thanks to everyone for your interest. My to-read list has gotten a lot longer!


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity, Amy!
I just filled out the form.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay I'm scheduled for the 18th! Thanks Amy


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Wansit said:


> Yay I'm scheduled for the 18th! Thanks Amy


My pleasure! I hope you're able to reach some new readers.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I've scheduled all the requests I have so far, which means that I have posts scheduled through the beginning of February. I'm going to stop taking requests until after the first of the year, so those of you who have projects coming out in February or after can plan ahead.  

It's been great getting to know all of you through these features. Thanks for introducing me (and my readers) to your books, and thanks for your thoughtful advice to young writers.

Also, I don't think I mentioned this before, but these features are also linked on my Twitter and Facebook accounts once they go live on my site--my lists on both are growing all the time, but right now, through those venues, the Friday Author Features are reaching about 800 people. 

Thanks to everyone for participating!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm opening up submissions for the Friday Author Feature for YA/NA authors again--I have slots beginning the first Friday in March.

Here's the form to complete if you'd like to be featured: http://www.theamymartin.com/friday-author-feature/

And here's a list of almost all the authors who have been featured so far, with links to their features (I haven't put up today's yet): http://www.theamymartin.com/friday-author-feature/friday-author-feature-archive/

Feel free to message me if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

I've submitted my entry. Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## Elodie (Jan 28, 2014)

Bookmarking  Thank you so much for doing this. As soon as I finalize my page on Goodreads, I'll sign up.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Great opportunity, I appreciate it!  Not sure how I missed this when you started the thread.    In any case I'll be glad to submit the first of my Timekeepers books.  If for some reason it's not eligible, or I mess up the entry, just smack me and I'll move on.


----------



## Brenda Ortega (Jul 22, 2013)

Wonderful! I sent my submission. Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Amy, what a wonderful idea to showcase the work of these authors. I've sent the information on to a YA indie author I know. So glad you reached out.


----------



## Sarah Scribblez (Dec 26, 2013)

What a wonderful idea! Is this open to just novels, though? I'm working on a novella series, and I don't want to waste your time by submitting if that's not what you're looking for!


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Hi Amy,
I've submitted a form but could you double-check it's arrived. I've had a few technical problems with an ageing computer.

Thanks in advance for offering this opportunity.

Luv
Scott


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the offer. 
Do you have a definition of YA as opposed to Teen? I describe Mystery at Ocean Drive as a teen action adventure (Hardy Boys style). Would that be considered YA?

Thanks


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks, Amy. I'm submitting too. 0


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

sibelhodge said:


> Thanks so much! Submitted  xx


Sibel, I never received an email with your information (the form on my website goes to my email address--checked the spam folders and everything). If you don't want to submit the form again, feel free to message me your information here. I'm not sure what happened...


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for the offer.
> Do you have a definition of YA as opposed to Teen? I describe Mystery at Ocean Drive as a teen action adventure (Hardy Boys style). Would that be considered YA?
> 
> Thanks


I would consider that Young Adult. I'd love to feature it!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Sarah Scribblez said:


> What a wonderful idea! Is this open to just novels, though? I'm working on a novella series, and I don't want to waste your time by submitting if that's not what you're looking for!


I'll promote anything aimed at Young Adults/New Adults (book or novella-wise, I mean...).


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

For some reason, I think some of your submissions aren't getting to me--I'm not sure if it's an issue with the Wordpress form on my site, my email or what. Here are the folks whose information I've received so far:

Morgan Kegan
Hollan Lane
H.S. St. Ours

If you submitted the form and you don't see your name here, you can either try again or submit your information to me via a message here. I've been having some problems with Wordpress lately, so I suspect that may be the culprit. Sorry to those of you who have submitted and your information didn't go through.  

If I have your information, I'll send you an email once your post is scheduled.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

AmyMart said:


> I would consider that Young Adult. I'd love to feature it!


Thanks. I have submitted the form. Hope you receive it ok.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

AmyMart said:


> For some reason, I think some of your submissions aren't getting to me--I'm not sure if it's an issue with the Wordpress form on my site, my email or what. Here are the folks whose information I've received so far:
> 
> Morgan Kegan
> Hollan Lane
> ...


Hmm, I'll resubmit via the page. Perhaps in another few days you can again list whose entries you received, so we can check that our info made it through the WordPress gauntlet.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks. I have submitted the form. Hope you receive it ok.


Jan--Received your form. I'll send you an email when the post is scheduled.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Jena H said:


> Hmm, I'll resubmit via the page. Perhaps in another few days you can again list whose entries you received, so we can check that our info made it through the WordPress gauntlet.


Hi Jena,

You made it through the Wordpress gauntlet!  I'll email you when your post is scheduled.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

AmyMart said:


> Hi Jena,
> 
> You made it through the Wordpress gauntlet!  I'll email you when your post is scheduled.


Thanks! And again, I appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

AmyMart said:


> Jan--Received your form. I'll send you an email when the post is scheduled.


Great. Thanks .


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's who I have scheduled so far:

Morgan Keegan
Hollan Lane
H.S. St. Ours
Brenda Ortega
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
J.Y. Harris
Claribel Ortega
(I've sent emails with your feature dates to everyone above)

I have feature slots open from April 25 onward if anyone else would like to get in on the action.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Amy did this for me a month and a half ago and it was lovely.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

sibelhodge said:


> Hi Amy
> 
> Not sure what happened to the form so I've resent it and PMd you the details! Thanks so much  xx


Hi Sibel,

I got it this time.  I'll send you an email when the post is scheduled.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

I know it seems a little far away right now--especially considering we're supposed to get more snow in my neck of the woods today--but I have Friday Author Feature slots available from May 9 on if anyone wants to plan that far ahead.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't really write YA (my themes are usually 'too mature' for YA), but I do write NA (one novel out, two more in the pipe). 

Since I'm a very hideous looking nobody, maybe by May 9th I'll have stolen someone else's face... er have had plastic surgery and will be presentable. 

I might not be the type of NA writer you are interested in though, but whatever


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Amy,
I am getting ready to publish the second book in my "Psi Squad" series and would love to know if it would qualify for a spot in your weekly feature. I tend to label the series more middle grade than YA -- the characters presently are 12 years old -- although the series as planned will follow the characters through to age 14. The themes and adventures will mature as the series progresses.
Please let me know your thoughts.
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

AngryGames said:


> I don't really write YA (my themes are usually 'too mature' for YA), but I do write NA (one novel out, two more in the pipe).
> 
> Since I'm a very hideous looking nobody, maybe by May 9th I'll have stolen someone else's face... er have had plastic surgery and will be presentable.
> 
> I might not be the type of NA writer you are interested in though, but whatever


Go ahead and send it along...I only include book covers and not author photos if that helps.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

cate dean said:


> Hi Amy - I resent the information. Hope you got it this time!


Got it, Cate! I'm hoping to schedule some more posts this week, so I'll send you an email when it's been scheduled.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Mark Feggeler said:


> Hi Amy,
> I am getting ready to publish the second book in my "Psi Squad" series and would love to know if it would qualify for a spot in your weekly feature. I tend to label the series more middle grade than YA -- the characters presently are 12 years old -- although the series as planned will follow the characters through to age 14. The themes and adventures will mature as the series progresses.
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> Thanks!
> Mark


Hi Mark,

I've featured a few books that are on the lower end of the YA age range, so I think this would certainly qualify. Go ahead and send it along!


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, Amy!  I will send it along in the next day or two.


----------



## SamanthaGrey (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome, thank you, Amy!! I submitted my book


----------



## RTEdwins (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi!

Thank you for posting this! I've sent in a request. It doesn't matter to me when you have the opportunity to put it up (I'm in this writing game for the long run, lol).

If you need anything more from me or would like to collaborate for guest posting (I run a blog and website myself) let me know. I am happy to increase awareness of you and your work as well!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been a little under the weather lately and it's really zapped my energy, so I haven't been scheduling posts as quickly as I'd like. If you sent in a Friday Author Feature request in the last week or so, keep an eye on your email over the next few days--I'm hoping to schedule posts this weekend. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm once again looking for authors for my YA/NA Friday Author Feature. If you have a book you'd like to promote just fill out the form here: http://www.theamymartin.com/friday-author-feature/ and I'll let you know when I've scheduled your feature. I have openings beginning on July 4, and I schedule on a first come, first served basis.

I look forward to hearing about your books and helping you reach some new readers!

Amy


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Just submitted Heiress of Lies for your consideration. Thanks, Amy!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Amy, I filled out your form today for my one YA novel, _The Leaving_. Thanks for the opportunity, and I will follow you on Twitter!


----------



## D.D.Parker (May 31, 2014)

This sounds like a wonderful opportunity! Just sent my form in


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent in my form just now, for _Brush With Darkness_, my fantasy novel with NA-aged characters, that tends at least a little (or so I've been told) in that direction.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Amy, 
Just sent off the form. I'm releasing the second in my novelette series in a week. The third novelette will be near done and releasing in the fall. This would be good timing to promote it.
Thanks for the opportunity.  
-Marilyn


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Cool! I have over a dozen NA titles out. Filling out your form now. Is it possible to do a giveaway?


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Hi Amy! I filled out your form under my author name Heather Hamilton-Senter (and real name, just not my kboards name  ). I  released my first book on Tuesday but I should have a new release by the fall as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks!  I filled out your form, and I hope to hear from you!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, Amy,

I filled out the form and enjoyed answering the questions. I recently published *Shade*, a YA Mystery novel with Paranormal elements, and would love to be featured on your blog.


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

elizabethbarone said:


> Cool! I have over a dozen NA titles out. Filling out your form now. Is it possible to do a giveaway?


Hi Elizabeth,

I haven't done giveaways in the past, but I'm certainly open to it. Message me here and let's talk!


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your interest in the Friday Author Feature. I'm hoping to start scheduling posts this week, so keep an eye on your email. And feel free to pass the Friday Author Feature information along to any YA/NA authors you know who may not have seen this post.

Amy


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Changes in 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Sheluvspink (May 14, 2014)

This is so cool! I submitted the form. Forgot to add my goodreads link.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks , Amy, for featuring me and my book The Leaving yesterday! This is how the Author Feature looks, by the way 

http://www.theamymartin.com/2014/08/29/gabriella-west-friday-author-feature


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the book love! I am going to fill out the form now. I have several YA books. ;-)


----------

